# Blushing - Any remedies/prevention tips?



## WITGB (Jan 7, 2013)

Hi All,
Blushing has become a real problem for me. It's become progessively worse since I spent a year in a work situation that put me over the edge anxiety-wise (that was my first time on meds for anxiety - I'm not on them anymore). I've always been nervous around people, but now, it's like my nerves are permanently shot. I work in a customer service medical job where I am constantly talking face-to-face with patients (I HATE this!). Depending on who it is (if it's someone I know/find attractive/feel nervous around), I will potentially start blushing. One time I became so nervous, I was literally sweating talking to this guy. I could feel it on my forehead and dripping down my back, after maybe 5 minutes of talking! I had to joke about it since it was so awkward. Now, I am just so worried that I will blush that I start panicking every time someone I know comes to talk to me. It happens when someone makes strong eye contact with me too, or if I am talking about something and get flustered. Ugh! 
The last blush was the worst; in fact, I think it was more of a panic attack. This guy I knew came to my desk and asked me a question. It threw me off and I felt like I just went nuts - brain spinning, heart pounding, face red, chest hot, and I couldn't breath. All I could do was run away from him, telling him something bogus about finding an answer to his question. Now I am so nervous this will happen again, and what if I can't leave next time? 
I've thought about reducing my caffiene. I drink maybe 2 cups in the A.M. I don't know.. I love my coffee. Any good advice from fellow blushers?  Thanks!


----------



## M90 (Jan 10, 2013)

Hi there,

I've been blushing for 10 years, and I can relate to everything you said. 

There are some things you can do:
- Betablockers. (Had no effect on my blushing, but this helps quite alot of people.)
- Laser, to burn the bloodvessels. (I've done this 3 times, had some effect, but VERY expensive.)
- Therapy.

And, surgery. I had this surgery 3 months ago, but didn't effect my blushing. 

There are also some side effects of that surgery:
- Extremely dry hands.
- No more facial sweating. It's gone.
- Extreme sweating on other parts of your body (Chest, back and legs)

One positive thing though; I have a normal skin color when I'm working out, used to be really red.

Oh, one more thing. Yes, the caffeine, you could try to reduce it. Caffeine does effect my blushing, so I'm staying away from energy drinks.


----------



## lovecookies (Aug 11, 2011)

don't know, i sometimes drink ice water before doing something that i think it's going to cause me to blush. sadly i'm 21 and i have been blushing since the age of 12. It's less than it was in my tween years, but it's still here. I'm somehow trying to learn to live with it. And try not to hide it.


----------



## zraktor (Jan 27, 2013)

@WITGB

When I first read this I thought hmm maybe we share the same experience, but not likely. Yours are more intense. 
Here's my experience. I used to blushed all the time when doing speeches. But then after so long I get so frustrated I just "kill" that feeling. Guess my advice won't do much here.


----------



## kal ell (Jan 30, 2013)

*run and hide*

hi

i totally understand what you're going through and how you feel, this blushing nightmare has held me back in so many ways over the last 10 years. once the blushing starts, thats it, i cannot function at all, just want to run and hide! i feel ashamed that something such as blushing as taken over my life, simple every day things, such as meeting people, going to supermarket, catching the bus have become so hard because of the fear of going red!
and thats the problem, its the fear, the anticipation, its almost as if i'm telling myself before a situation that i will go red! crazy!! i'm sure there is a funny side to this problem, but i cant see it.
if anyone wants to talk more about blushing, feel free to get in touch. maybe we could help each other.
thanks.


----------



## Depresso (Jan 25, 2013)

I still blush, have all my life, it's to the point I don't even realize it half the time and just start turning colors like a chameleon on steroids.


----------



## bananafanafo (Jan 31, 2013)

I wish I did know of a cure, too. At my last job -- which I hated due to me being a receptionist and talking all day -- I'd find myself getting rosy in the cheeks and feeling flushed. It was so embarrassing. Even if I was talking with someone who wanted to have small talk, I'd still turn into a beet! Same thing if I was on the phone with a customer, I'd get frustrated or confused with what they wanted at times and turn red.

So fun, isn't it?? Haha


----------



## WITGB (Jan 7, 2013)

Thanks for all the replies. It's nice to know there are other people experiencing the same thing. The funny thing is, it's so much worse for the blusher than the person who sees the blushing. I've been told it's even cute, but for me it feels like the other person has ALL the power. It's like the worst thing you want when you have SA is for the other person to know you are nervous, and that's exactly what blushing does. It's like a stutter, like you're saying, "Hi I'm n-n-n-n-n-ervous!" 
I had never heard of laser treatment - that sounds intense! I think I'll just run away to the woods and become a hermit. Is that realllly so bad to do? lol


----------



## januarygirl (Nov 18, 2010)

This is such a problem for me, I blush for everything. It's gotten much worse since high school. I try to hide my face with my hair so no one notices but it doesn't help much.


----------



## DappleGrey (Jan 28, 2013)

Drain your body of blood. You'll never blush again.


----------



## ManuelVinn (Jun 14, 2012)

I overcame this problem. I had it in high school really hard. The secret was accepting that I blush and there is nothing I can do, once I did it I stop blushing, because I forgot about it.


----------



## lovecookies (Aug 11, 2011)

ManuelVinn said:


> I overcame this problem. I had it in high school really hard. The secret was accepting that I blush and there is nothing I can do, once I did it I stop blushing, because I forgot about it.


this is so true, because the thing that makes us blush is the thought we are going to do it. oh no i'm gonna blush!  we just gotta stop thinking about it. it's harder to say than to do tho. :afr


----------



## HelpfulHero (Aug 14, 2013)

Make up?


----------



## Anticipate (Dec 23, 2012)

DappleGrey said:


> Drain your body of blood. You'll never blush again.


lol!

To the OP- I have had a really bad blushing problem, although mine is definitely not as bad as yours. My blushing started when I was a teenager, then in my college years it dissipated. But in my early 20s it came back again (though not as bad as when I was a teenager). It's pretty bad right now- I blush almost any time I see someone I find attractive (especially if I am in a situation where I have to interact with that person or make eye contact). I also blush at the mention of anything sexual or romantic. The worst is when I don't even realize that I'm blushing and someone else points it out to me!


----------



## alkeith (Aug 14, 2013)

try getting some tan, darker skin is less prone to blushing


----------



## uptheirons (Feb 25, 2013)

I've had the same issue since I was 12 as well (27 now), and started searching the internet back in 2006 for a solution. There's no silver bullet, but the things that help me are regular exercise, especially cardio. I run 3 days a week and lift weights 3 days a week. Drink water regularly and stay hydrated. Take good care of your skin ( moisturize daily). I definitely avoid caffeine or any hot drinks if I am going to an event where I have to actively socialize.


----------



## StylinAmy (Aug 5, 2013)

Ugh this is my worst enemy.

I'm on Paxil, I have xanax for when I need it... but every time... bright red. 

Ugh.


----------



## Auken (Aug 16, 2013)

This is a problem for me, and I exacerbate it because I get so self-conscious of the blushing, that I exaggerate other movements like lowering my face, covering my face or doing something else silly which just brings more attention to the fact that I'm blushing.

I don't even get cute cheeks, my whole face turns red like I'm a lobster having a stroke.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

Wear tons of foundation.


----------



## lisac1919 (Jul 20, 2013)

Paloma M said:


> Wear tons of foundation.


lol! I always wondered if foundation could cover blushing lmao. I know that estee lauder extreme wear (or something) is almost like paint. That could help. lol

Anyways, one advice I could give is to stop obsessing about blushing. Stop thinking about it. I used to always think about it; like when am I going to blush? I hope I don't blush! Please don't blush! So I told myself to stop thinking about it, and it went away. In fact, even reading this thread could very well get me back into the habit of blushing just because I am reminded of it!

This will sound weird but think of everyone as your parents, or friends...you don't blush around them do you? In your head pretend like you couldn't care less about the person you are talking to. Even scratch your nose or make a weird face to give the illusion that you feel like you are at home with a few buddies or family members. Helps for me. Good luck!


----------



## Anticipate (Dec 23, 2012)

Auken said:


> I don't even get cute cheeks, my whole face turns red like I'm a lobster having a stroke.


Lol! Just out of curiosity, how do you know what you look like when you're blushing?


----------

